# Long time guys!!!! Plastic fuel tank repair.



## Ironwrangler_1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello geo ,30 year and everyone else.
I have been down for awhile I have had another heart attack and was recouping.I hope everyone is well.I have started doing work again on mowers.
I got a neighbor down the street to sell me a murray select mid engine 30" rider.for 30.00 It had a siezed engine 11H.P. I have changed it to a 12.5 H.P. Runs awsome.The problem with the machine is the plastic fuel tank.It leaks.
It was a;so a recall from murray but Only until 2005.I would like to know if you guys have used a product that really WORKS to seal the tank as a new tank is 71.00 and is to much of a bite to my profit.I have been reading on line that J.B.Weld works but am leary of using it on that type of plastic.So if you guys have any sugestions that would be greatly appreciated.
As always you friend in FLA. STEVEN M.


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

I usealy plastic weld them useing a hot air plastic welder and fiber fix type rod as this will work on any plastic

bill


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

JB weld makes a good plastic repair product.


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

Rentahusband said:


> JB weld makes a good plastic repair product.


Does it withstand the reform gas?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I have a post on here somewhere about this, it's dangerous and not suggested, however, you need a pencil type soldering iron and some strips of oily type plastic, like some spray paint can lids, scrapers or possibly string trimmer line, it needs to be the same type plastic as the tank, now rinse the tank several times with water then let it set a day or two, now light a match and insert it close or into the tank to burn any fumes, you might get a foof, now using the soldering iron start melting the tank about 1/2 inch outside the crack and create a small pool of melted plastic, now slowly introduce the plastic strips to the pool as you move the pool with small circles as you melt the plastic and introduce the "welding" material along the crack, when the crack is covered extent the process for 1/2 inch past the crack. After everything has cooled, fill with water and let it set for a day. If it leaks redo the leaking area. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Rentahusband said:


> JB weld makes a good plastic repair product.


I was mistaken about the plastic repair. The regular JB weld works on ABS. Repair area must be roughed up for the product to adhere to. It is chemical, petroleum, water resistant. Worth a try.


----------

